# -CLOSED-D&D 4e Online game (European Time) seeks one more Player



## Lindeloef (Jan 6, 2015)

We found someone, so not looking anymore.
[sblock]
We have a *D&D 4e* online group on *Mondays* playing from *19.30 to 22.30 UTC+1* each week.

If you have problems with time zones here is a handy link

We are playing online using *Skype/Teamspeak3* and *Maptool *(we use version 1.3b91). Don't worry about the complexity of Maptool, Macros for your Character would be created for you.

The most important criterion would be, that you fit into the group regarding play style and personality.

Other important considerations are:

Basic experience with D&D 4e *
Respect for the other players
Willingness to refrain from rules discussions

and

Don't take everything to serious, we are here to have fun. (Here is a short report about a session that i ran. )

*Doesn't mean you can't be new to the game. You should have a basic grasp of the rules.


Our Campaign plays in the wonderful city of Ptolus, a. setting written by Monte Cook (you can find the free player's guide here).

So if you have the time and are interested reply to this thread, send me a PM or mail me at oschiefloyd@googlemail.com

[/sblock]


----------

